# Newbie Audi 200 Questions



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey everyone, I was looking into buying a 1990 Audi 200 Quattro Turbo and I just wanted to gain as much info as possible about them before I go for it.
What are the major problems of the car? (Electrical, mechanical, anything else)
What can be expected from the car odometer wise (with oil changes every 2000 miles, regular tuneups etc)?
Any things I need to be made aware of?
Are they expensive to maintain and fix?
Break down regularly? 
Anything and I mean *anything* you can tell me about them is help. 
Thanks


----------



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

Check the post a few weeks before this on the 5000. Im almost positive that a 200 is the European 5000.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3000124

by accident i posted this as a new thread....whoops


----------

